# Serotonin



## Lookin'foraLife (Jan 2, 2009)

I've been diagnosed with IBS-C, CFS, chronic EBV and PMDD (yes, I'm a M-E-S-S).Every time I've received one of these diagnosises, an SSRI antidepressant has been prescribed, with doctors claimingI need to raise my serotonin levels. I'm willing to accept the need to raise my serotonin, though there is no way to actually measure it to prove it's low. The problem is I don't seem able to tolerate antidepressants and suffer from severe adverse effects from them, and I've tried a few already. Side effects have included: worsening of constipation (which causes severe pain), dizziness, worsening of fatigue, vertigo, tremors.Does anyone know of a medication that raises serotonin that may not have these side effects? Perhaps one that isn't also an antidepressant?Many thanks in advance!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I found this article:http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2077351/


----------



## Lookin'foraLife (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks.I guess there aren't any serotonin meds with no uncomfortable side effects.Anything else just has very limited to no effectiveness.


----------



## sjohn (Jan 23, 2012)

Your could try also a 5HTP supplement, (dont get it mixt with 5HT- which is serotonin). 5HTP makes serotonin, 5HTP is made from the trypthophan amino acid.You can read more about 5HTP here.


----------



## 6yearswithIBS (Jan 30, 2012)

I am in your same boat with exact same dilliema. I have tried 6 different antidepressants with horrible side effects following. The thing that is so frustrating is I never was depressed to start out with its just all of these symptoms from IBS have caused me to be down.


Lookin said:


> I've been diagnosed with IBS-C, CFS, chronic EBV and PMDD (yes, I'm a M-E-S-S).Every time I've received one of these diagnosises, an SSRI antidepressant has been prescribed, with doctors claimingI need to raise my serotonin levels. I'm willing to accept the need to raise my serotonin, though there is no way to actually measure it to prove it's low. The problem is I don't seem able to tolerate antidepressants and suffer from severe adverse effects from them, and I've tried a few already. Side effects have included: worsening of constipation (which causes severe pain), dizziness, worsening of fatigue, vertigo, tremors.Does anyone know of a medication that raises serotonin that may not have these side effects? Perhaps one that isn't also an antidepressant?Many thanks in advance!


----------

